# Wildlife Board meeting on March 21



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board is going to meet tomorrow morning (Thursday, March 21) at 9 a.m. to discuss cougar harvest on the Southwest Manti unit. That is the only topic on the meeting agenda.

The meeting will be held in the DNR Board Room (1594 West North Temple, Salt Lake City). You can watch the meeting via webcast at any of the DWR's regional offices, but limited public comments will only be accepted from those who actually attend the meeting in the Salt Lake City office.

We will not be broadcasting a live audio feed but will post the recorded audio file after the meeting ends. I'll follow up here when the audio is available.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally!

Emergency closures DEFINATLY needed!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Theres about 10-12 more lion units that could use these "energency clousres" ..

I guess one unit (sw Manti) is a start, should get the ball rolling..


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

For those who are interested, here is the audio recording of yesterday's Wildlife Board meeting. As goofy mentioned, the board members approved an emergency closure of the Central Mountains, Southwest Manti cougar harvest-objective unit.


----------

